# Yamaha h2o pressure tap salted up



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes on my 25 Yamaha. Wasn't showing water at the tattletale so I pulled the exhaust manifold off. Looks like channels in a automatic transmission valve body; all plugged with white junk(mostly calcium. Cleaned it with toilet cleaner. You could probably flush it with that to clean it out. The acid is what does the trick.

Bob


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep. Had the same as Rob with a merc 25. CLR cleaner worked at getting it clean after dismantling to find cause.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Flush with SaltAway or Salt Terminator with the flush fitting, it will eliminate any crud that eventually causes cooling issues.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Lime away works great too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pudldux said:


> Lime away works great too.


Salt Terminator supposedly leaves behind a film that the crusties won't stick to as easily. I got a dispenser and three gallons for $90 off Amazon. That will probably last me at least a couple of years.


----------

